# My tanks keep making an annoying dripping noise



## jdvyner (Sep 13, 2011)

I have two aqueon 2.5 gallon tanks and I cant get the tank to stop dripping. I think it is coming from the flow from the filter but I have absolutely no clue. If anyone has the same or had the same problem. If you know the secret let me know. It drives me nuts


----------



## kmargold (Sep 4, 2011)

jdvyner said:


> I have two aqueon 2.5 gallon tanks and I cant get the tank to stop dripping. I think it is coming from the flow from the filter but I have absolutely no clue. If anyone has the same or had the same problem. If you know the secret let me know. It drives me nuts


If possible you can fill the water level to meet closer to the flow spout of the filter. Mine makes dripping noises when some of my water evaporates. If that doesn't work you can baffle the filter using a homemade baffle. Numerous people have posted guides on how to make one of these. While I have not made one of them, it does look very simple. ;-)


----------



## jdvyner (Sep 13, 2011)

thats a great suggestion I actually just put extra water and the dripping stopped. thanks


----------



## kmargold (Sep 4, 2011)

jdvyner said:


> thats a great suggestion I actually just put extra water and the dripping stopped. thanks


Glad I could help


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I have the same problem. One tank has a soft flow, but the water level has to be at a certain point... another one is annoying unless it is filled an inch from the filter lol.


----------



## jdvyner (Sep 13, 2011)

Have any of you had problems with the tank destroying bubble nests. My roommate is concerned that his betta cant build his bubble nest.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends on the filter and size of tank. I've had bettas in 5 gallons and the nest isn't destroyed by the filter unless it's too close to the filter. Plus, those bubble nests are hard to destroy as the saliva keeps it together really well...

There are some strong filters that can do that, and can make the betta's live worse by pushing the poor thing around (they are not really stroganoff swimmers)


----------



## kmargold (Sep 4, 2011)

jdvyner said:


> Have any of you had problems with the tank destroying bubble nests. My roommate is concerned that his betta cant build his bubble nest.


My betta Sora in his 3 gallon never has a problem with his nests getting destroyed. He's almost always got one built. My other fish, Dasher, I just got recently (About a month ago). He is in a 10 gallon with a stronger filter (It has to be stronger for a bigger tank) I have yet to see him build a bubble nest. I don't think the filter flow is too much though. More than 3/4ths of the tank is almost perfectly still water. Maybe Dasher won't build them as often as Sora?


----------

